# Lugares de São Miguel



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 02:21)

Ferraria (Ginetes)










Lagoa do Fogo

















Fenais da Ajuda










Faial da Terra









Serra da Barrosa e Monte Escuro vistos do Pico do Carvão










Lombadas










Mosteiros










Fajã do Calhau

















Lagoa do Peixe









Fajã do Araújo
























Lombadas























Pico do Carvão para a serra da Barrosa










Costa norte da ilha


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 02:21)

Ribeira Funda

















Pico da Vara













































Mosteiros















Pedreira
















Povoação

















Salto da Farinha
















Furnas






















Lagoa do Congro









Sete Cidades




























Água Retorta


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 02:22)

Praia do Fogo - Ribeira Quente















Maia
















Lagoa das Sete Cidades











































Água dálto








Lagoa de Santiago








Santa Iria









Nordeste









Amanhecer - Costa sul









Costa Oeste








Algarvia









Pico de Mafra - Mosteiros

















Bretanha








(c) https://www.facebook.com/LugaresSaoMiguel


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 05:06)

Queres fazer-me comprar uma passagem de avião já amanhã!!

Grande colecção! Tantos lugares que eu ainda não vi! Uma ilha que é uma maravilha natural do mundo! E ainda há as outras oito!

Muito obrigado por esta partilha, há aqui imagens fabulosas! Nem me lembro de ter visto as cascatas nas Furnas.

Vou tentar contribuir para este tópico com as imagens da viagem que fiz há muitos anos, ainda sem digital, fotos em slide e negativo. Preciso de digitalizá-las.


----------



## Garcia (15 Jan 2015 às 07:46)

belas paisagens... grandes fotos... 

é sempre de agradecer estas partilhas... Obrigado..


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

Na verdade enganei-me ao criar este tópico porque na realidade deveria ter sido "Lugares dos Açores", mas como só tinha na altura fotos da minha ilha, assim ficou. Além do mais, é impossível falar de uma ilha dos Açores sem falar nas outras, uma vez que todas as ilhas têm sempre uma outra como sua "vizinha" mais próxima. As minhas sinceras desculpas. Mas quem puder contribuir com fotos das restantes 8 ilhas agradeço bastante 

Mais uma vista das Furnas no Outono












Estradas de São Miguel






Pico da Vara












Lagoa do Fogo ao pôr de sol







Lagoa do Congro






Vale das Furnas

























Lagos (Vila Franca do Campo)














Maciço vulcânico das Sete Cidades








Planalto dos Graminhais








Uma das muitas praias paradisíacas de pedra pomes da Lagoa do Fogo


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 12:28)

Ilha Terceira vista do Monte Escuro (São Miguel)









Lagoa do Fogo e ilha de Santa Maria ao fundo










Ilha Terceira vista da costa norte de São Miguel (cidade da Ribeira Grande)

















Lagoa de Santiago









Castelo Branco










Algures pelo Interior da ilha









Cascata férrea (Ribeira Quente)




















Mosteiros













Anjos - Santa Maria














Lugar rural do Sanguinho






















Lagoas Empadadas


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 12:29)

Faial da Terra















Ponta do Garajau















Ilha de São Miguel vista de Santa Maria













Ribeira Quente














Algures por Ponta Delgada (zona antiga)








(c) https://www.facebook.com/ManuelOliveiraPhotography?fref=ts
(c) https://www.facebook.com/LugaresSaoMiguel?fref=ts


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 12:34)

StormRic disse:


> Nem me lembro de ter visto as cascatas nas Furnas.
> 
> Vou tentar contribuir para este tópico com as imagens da viagem que fiz há muitos anos, ainda sem digital, fotos em slide e negativo. Preciso de digitalizá-las.



Aquela cascata é a Cascata do Pico do Ferro. Nasce na zona do Pico do Ferro e vai desaguar na Lagoa das Furnas. Geralmente corre sempre menos. Só em episódios de muitos dias consecutivos de chuva é que aumenta consideravelmente o seu caudal, daí as cheias na Lagoa que de tempos a tempos ocorrem, o que deve ter sido o caso na altura em que a foto foi tirada.
Agradecia bastante que partilhasses aqui as tuas fotos. Podem até ser locais que podemos (ou não) estar bastante familiarizados


----------



## vamm (15 Jan 2015 às 15:45)

Que inveja! 
Eu a dizer que gostava de ir aí e deparo-me com este tópico.
Vocês são pessoas más! A minha vaquinha ainda é tão magrinha, tem de engordar mais um bom bocado para eu poder ver essas coisas lindas que estão por aí. Fogo, que gente má!


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Jan 2015 às 16:03)

Quando vierem aos Açores não se esqueçam de ver as outras ilhas.

Ainda vou criar um tópico com fotos da Terceira


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2015 às 16:20)

AzoresPower disse:


> Quando vierem aos Açores não se esqueçam de ver as outras ilhas.
> 
> Ainda vou criar um tópico com fotos da Terceira



Para não dispersar as fotos em muitos tópicos diria para publicarem neste e pedimos à moderação para alterar o nome do tópico, para abranger as restante ilhas. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

São Miguel já tive oportunidade de visitar, é um paraíso! 

Infelizmente ainda não tive a oportunidade de visitar as restantes ilhas.


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 18:24)

Uma vez que a moderação irá alterar o nome do tópico, seguem-se então fotos várias da ilha de Santa Maria:


Praia Formosa, a única praia de areia branca dos Açores e considerada por muitos, a melhor do arquipélago















Anjos









Freguesia de Santo Espírito










Lagoinhas









Anjos (costa norte da ilha)






















Santa Bárbara














Barreiro da Faneca









Estradas de Santa Maria







Calhau da Roupa (Vila do Porto)








Viagem de Santa Maria para São Miguel - aeroporto João Paulo II (Ilha de São Miguel)








Paúl








Santa Maria vista aérea


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 18:25)

Cascata do Aveiro - a maior queda de água dos Açores e há quem diga mesmo que de Portugal se quisermos incluir o continente nas ilhas.










Santo Espírito






















Whale whatching - Maia









Freguesia de São Pedro















Freguesia de São Lourenço









Pico Alto





















Covas - Almagreira









Valverde









Monteiro - Almagreira



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ilha de São Miguel no horizonte vista da ilha de Santa Maria
















Ilha de Santa Maria ao longe vista da freguesia de Água Retorta (São Miguel)








(c) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fotografias-de-Santa-Maria-Açores/144273512274564


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 19:35)

Voltando à ilha de São Miguel....

Buraco de São Pedro (costa norte)





































Pico da Vara































Furnas


----------



## Azor (15 Jan 2015 às 19:36)

Costa (central) Norte da ilha









Lagoa Rasa




















Cascata das Lombadas


























Prainha de Santa Iria















Serra de Água de Pau








Praia da Amora



























Ribeira Quente








Mosteiros





















Monte Escuro








Fajã do Rodrigo














Lagoa do Areeiro








(c) https://www.facebook.com/groups/1409064792673843/?ref=ts&fref=ts
(c) https://www.facebook.com/groups/trilhos.pedestres/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

Azor disse:


> Cascata do Aveiro - a maior queda de água dos Açores e há quem diga mesmo que de Portugal se quisermos incluir o continente nas ilhas.



Esta cascata é fenomenal! Tem vários lanços, sabes qual a altura do maior? Na disputa pelo título de maior cascata de Portugal temos que entrar com a Madeira e distinguir vários aspectos, a altura total, a altura de um salto, o volume de água instantâneo, a persistência ao longo do ano em volume total de água drenada. Penso que em altura o Caldeirão Verde não tem rivais, são 400m, mas o débito é muito irregular, nunca vi de resto imagens dela em pleno. Mas o volume conjugado com a altura, da Cascata do Aveiro, pode talvez dar-lhe o primeiro lugar.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

Azor disse:


>





Azor disse:


> Voltando à ilha de São Miguel....
> 
> Buraco de São Pedro (costa norte)



Mais um lugar fantástico que eu não conheço!

 Continuo a aplaudir a iniciativa de criares este tópico. Acho que cada ilha até poderá ter o seu tópico, pois acredito que o volume de mensagens vai justificá-lo. Ou então tópicos por Grupos de ilhas.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2015 às 23:21)

Tópico simplesmente deslumbrante Azor! 
Os Açores são mesmo um verdadeiro reduto de paisagens paradisíacas "perdido" no meio do Atlântico! Continua, por favor, a deslumbrar-nos com estes nove cantinhos de Portugal! 

Também desconhecia a cascata da Furnas e o Buraco de São Pedro; fantásticos!


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

Açores, 9 ilhas, cada uma com as suas belezas. Aproveito para partilhar alguns lugares da *ilha Terceira*. As fotos não são da minha autoria.

-

*Monte Brasil e Angra do Heroísmo















*

*Algar do Carvão - único vulcão visitável (o seu interior) do Mundo













*

*Serra do Cume (vista)






3

Biscoito da Ferraria






Gruta do Natal











Furnas do Enxofre






Praia da Vitória vista da Serra do Facho by night






~

Biscoitos






Misterios Negros (trilho)
















Lagoa Negra (caldeira de Sta. Bárbara)






Pico Matias Simão






Lagoa do Serro






Lagoínha da Serreta






Ilhéu das Cabras






*


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 19:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> Açores, 9 ilhas, cada uma com as suas belezas. Aproveito para partilhar alguns lugares da *ilha Terceira*.



 já está acrescentada à lista de viagem! Especialmente os Mistérios Negros e o Algar do Carvão entre... tudo o resto também! 

Excelente recolha!


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

AzoresPower disse:


> *Algar do Carvão - único vulcão visitável (o seu interior) do Mundo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O único do mundo julgo que não está correcto.
As Furnas do Enxofre na Graciosa penso que também se devem enquadrar na lista de vulcões visitáveis. 


















(c) http://www.azoresgeopark.com/geoparque_acores/geossitios.php?id_geositio=16


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 19:26)

Vale da Ribeira do Faial da Terra e Fajã do Calhau (Ilha de São Miguel)

O vale fluvial do Faial da Terra estabelece o limite entre o complexo vulcânico fissural basáltico do Nordeste (a Leste, com filões e depósitos de escórias) e as rochas traquíticas do vulcão poligenético da Povoação (a Oeste, com domos e depósitos pomíticos).

A Fajã do Calhau é a maior fajã detrítica da ilha.

(p.s.) Há quem diga que em área é a maior dos Açores, mas acho que ainda não está totalmente provado.


















http://www.azoresgeopark.com/geoparque_acores/geossitios.php?id_geositio=47


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 20:11)

E depois das fantásticas fotos da Terceira, a minha lista de fotos sobre São Miguel continua. 


Praia do Fogo (São Miguel)

Esta praia é famosa pelas suas nascentes hidrotermais o que faz com que a água do mar esteja sempre quente, mesmo de Inverno




















Ferraria (São Miguel)

Famosa pelas suas nascentes hidrotermais  com a existência de um complexo termal e piscinas naturais onde é possível nadar no mar em água quente de origem vulcânica. A temperatura no mar de maré vazia chega aos 60-70 ºC.



















Pedreira (São Miguel)







Praia de Santa Bárbara, considerada uma das melhores (senão mesmo a melhor dos Açores) para a prática de surf e bodyboard







Lagoa das Sete Cidades (Ilha de São Miguel)


















Milho cozido nas Furnas (Furnas) 













Velhas quintas da Laranja (São Miguel)






Sanguinho (São Miguel)














Ilha de Santa Maria no horizonte







Costa sul de São Miguel vista de avião












Trilho dos moinhos de água (São Miguel)













Várzea (São Miguel)







Lomba do Cavaleiro (São Miguel)











Mosteiros (São Miguel


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 20:13)

Água Retorta (São Miguel)







Maia (ilha de Santa Maria)








São Vicente (São Miguel) foto dos anos 70 








Serra Gorda (São Miguel)












Cidade de Ponta Delgada (São Miguel)







Maciço central de São Miguel







Furnas







Serra da Tronqueira (São Miguel)













Vista para a cidade da Lagoa e Ponta Delgada (São Miguel)







Areal - Fajã das Feteiras do Sul (São Miguel)







Cascata do Salto do Prego (São Miguel)






Faial da Terra (São Miguel)






Serra de Agua de Pau, no espaçamento destas montanhas está localizada a Lagoa do Fogo, foto captado no final da tarde num ambiente característico deste local, frio e húmido o que provoca as neblinas que se vê nas montanhas.









(c) https://www.facebook.com/ManuelOliveiraPhotography?fref=ts

(c) https://www.facebook.com/groups/145941208910815/?fref=ts


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Jan 2015 às 20:43)

@Azor, eu também tinha essa dúvida e após uma rápida pesquisa no Google penso que o Algar do Carvão é mesmo o único vulcão visitável.

@StormRic, visitar o Algar do Carvão é algo único. O pequeno lago no fundo, a música ambiente, as estalactites, as marcas de bolhas de lava na parede, tudo.


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Jan 2015 às 20:47)

Zonas balneares excelentes, fantásticas paisagens, Natureza q.b., comida excelente , povo acolhedor, os Açores são um pacote completo que aconselho a todos visitarem.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 20:58)

Azor disse:


> Famosa pelas suas nascentes hidrotermais com a existência de um complexo termal e piscinas naturais onde é possível nadar no mar em água quente de origem vulcânica.



É a água das nascentes termais que se mistura com a água do oceano ou a água do mar é aquecida directamente por alguma circulação subterrânea? Mais uma novidade para mim!



Azor disse:


> São Vicente (São Miguel) foto dos anos 70



Quando lá estive não vi nenhum destes moinhos em S.Miguel, não conservaram algum?


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 20:59)

Azor disse:


> As Furnas do Enxofre na Graciosa penso que também se devem enquadrar na lista de vulcões visitáveis.



 obrigado por dares a conhecer mais esta maravilha!


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 21:10)

StormRic disse:


> É a água das nascentes termais que se mistura com a água do oceano ou a água do mar é aquecida directamente por alguma circulação subterrânea? Mais uma novidade para mim!



A agua do mar é aquecida directamente por uma fonte de energia quente hidrotermal. Neste caso das fotos com origem no vulcão das Furnas e na Ferraria com origem no vulcão das Sete Cidades.






StormRic disse:


> Quando lá estive não vi nenhum destes moinhos em S.Miguel, não conservaram algum?



Então andaste pelos sitios errados. Este da foto hoje está conservado mas existem outros tambem conservados, e muitos outros que aguardam igualmemte uma recuperação. Aliás, S. Miguel dos Açores, foi a ilha que mais moinhos de vento teve.


Estes por exemplo, são na zona oeste. Nesta zona os moinhos são às dezenas. Proliferam às carradas pelas colinas à espera de uma recuperação.



















E aqui outros já salvaguardados










image upload no size limit


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 21:10)

Azor disse:


>



Esta não é a Cascata do Aveiro em S.Miguel? Deve estar trocada a foto.


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 21:13)

AzoresPower disse:


> @Azor, eu também tinha essa dúvida e após uma rápida pesquisa no Google penso que o Algar do Carvão é mesmo o único vulcão visitável.
> 
> @StormRic, visitar o Algar do Carvão é algo único. O pequeno lago no fundo, a música ambiente, as estalactites, as marcas de bolhas de lava na parede, tudo.



Olha tive na Graciosa já 5 vezes... visitei o o vulcão subterrâneo... aliás o único da ilha.... e também tem um pequeno lago e ainda algumas fumarolas....se aquilo não é um vulcão visitável então não sei o que é


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 21:13)

Azor disse:


> Então andaste pelos sitios errados. Este da foto hoje está conservado mas existem outros tambem conservados, e muitos outros que aguardam igualmemte uma recuperação. Aliás, S. Miguel dos Açores, foi a ilha que mais moinhos de vento existiram.
> 
> 
> Estes por exemplo, são na zona oeste. Nesta zona os moinhos são às dezenas. Proliferam às carradas pelas colinas à espera de uma recuperação.



Eu chego é à conclusão que andei por poucos sítios! É preciso viver aí uns tempos para se conseguir ver tudo como deve ser.


----------



## Azor (16 Jan 2015 às 21:14)

StormRic disse:


> Esta não é a Cascata do Aveiro em S.Miguel? Deve estar trocada a foto.



Esta é em Santa Maria.

Não está trocada. Fiz menção à origem - Santa Maria


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Jan 2015 às 21:20)

Azor disse:


> Olha tive na Graciosa já 5 vezes... visitei o o vulcão subterrâneo... aliás o único da ilha.... e também tem um pequeno lago e ainda algumas fumarolas....se aquilo não é um vulcão visitável então não sei o que é



Sim, eu também já estive lá dentro... o que penso é que é uma caverna de origem vulcânica e não própriamente o cone de um vulcão. Eu pelo menos sempre ouvi que o Algar do Carvão é o único vulcão visitável.

Desculpem-me se estou a dizer alguma barbaridade...

EDIT: Penso que só há mais um, e não está sempre aberto, o Thrihnukagigur na Islândia.


----------



## Azor (17 Jan 2015 às 04:16)

As ilhas açorianas são conhecidas pelas suas paisagens naturais deslumbrantes, e este arquipélago é referido por muitos como "um dos mais belos do Mundo" ou como o "Hawaii da Europa".


Seguem-se fotos várias de algumas ilhas açorianas



Ilheu das Cabras - Ilha Terceira








Neve - Cabeço Gordo - Ilha do Faial

















Cidade da Horta  - Ilha do Faial









Lagoa das Furnas - Ilha de São Miguel
















Cidade de Lagoa (1º Plano) e cidade de Ponta Delgada (2º Plano) - Ilha de São Miguel










Caldeira Velha - Centro da ilha de S. Miguel


Esta é uma das muitas nascentes termais naturais da ilha de S. Miguel.









Lagoa do Fogo - Ilha de São Miguel









Lagoa Azul - Sete Cidades - Ilha de São Miguel








As Ribeiras dos Caldeirões e do Guilherme servem de casa a uma das muitas cascatas da ilha de S. Miguel:

























Ilha de São Jorge














Cascata da Ribeira Grande - Ilha das Flores








Lagoa das Patas - Ilha das Flores


----------



## Azor (17 Jan 2015 às 04:18)

A Serra da Tronqueira, no Nordeste, (Ilha de São Miguel) é dos Santuários Naturais dos Açores, onde vive uma ave em vias de extinção: o Priolo. A Floresta Lauríssilva primitiva também mantém-se intacta neste local.









Caldeira - Ilha do Faial








Na ilha do Pico fica situada a montanha mais alta dos Açores e de Portugal. É o único local dos Açores com queda de neve regular.
















Interior - Ilha das Flores



















Ilhas de São Jorge e Pico vistas da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo - Ilha Terceira









Lagoa do Fogo - Ilha de S. Miguel:


A praia desta Lagoa foi eleita como uma das 7 maravilhas das Praias de Portugal, na categoria de praias selvagens






















Furnas - Ilha de S. Miguel:


Esta zona é bastante ativa a nível vulcânico, sendo assim tem vários campos de fumarolas (uma espécie de Geisers):








Praias de Areia Amarela - Ilha de Santa Maria:











Salto do Cabrito - Ilha de São Miguel









(c) https://www.facebook.com/groups/trilhos.pedestres/?fref=ts

(c)https://www.facebook.com/groups/145941208910815/?fref=ts


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 16:26)

Azor disse:


> Esta é em Santa Maria.
> 
> Não está trocada. Fiz menção à origem - Santa Maria



 portanto a Cascata do Aveiro é em Santa Maria?







Azor disse:


>



 Uma paisagem digna dos contos épicos! Que cenário mais fantástico!


----------



## Azor (17 Jan 2015 às 17:25)

StormRic disse:


> portanto a Cascata do Aveiro é em Santa Maria?



Correctíssimo!

A maior Cascata de água doce dos Açores situa-se na ilha de Santa Maria


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 17:35)

Azor disse:


> Correctíssimo!
> 
> A maior Cascata de água doce dos Açores situa-se na ilha de Santa Maria



Notável! Quem diria que uma das ilhas mais pequenas e com menos relevo tinha a cascata mais abundante! (mais uma na lista )


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2015 às 17:43)

Azor disse:


> Lagoa do Fogo - Ilha de S. Miguel:
> 
> 
> A praia desta Lagoa foi eleita como uma das 7 maravilhas das Praias de Portugal, na categoria de praias selvagens



Sensação única a de ter banhado nas águas desta praia, sagrada, verdadeiro tesouro primevo.



Azor disse:


> Interior - Ilha das Flores



A beleza das paisagens das Flores até faz arrepios


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2015 às 01:02)

Azor disse:


> Ilhas de São Jorge e Pico vistas da cidade de Angra do Heroísmo - Ilha Terceira


Fantástica esta foto!


----------



## Azor (18 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

Vila do Porto - Ilha de Santa Maria


















Tagarete - Ilha de Santa Maria








Baía de São Lourenço - Ilha de Santa Maria







Ribeira de São Lourenço - Ilha de Santa Maria








Costa oeste de Santa Maria







Ginjal - Ilha de Santa Maria








Paúl - ilha de Santa Maria







Poço da Pedreira - Ilha de Santa Maria







Ribeira do Maloás - Ilha de Santa Maria













Brejo - Ilha de Santa Maria







Entre os Anjos e o Paúl - Ilha de Santa Maria








Ilhéu do Romeiro - Ilha de Santa Maria








Praia Formosa - ilha de Santa Maria








Panasco - ilha de Santa Maria







De Santa Maria para São Miguel








Ribeira das Covas - ilha de Santa Maria







Meloa de Santa Maria - Esta é a melhor meloa dos Açores, e reconhecida com registo geográfico de referência.
Esta meloa tem um sabor muito doce e sumarento, o que a distingue das demais cultivadas noutras regiões. O tipo de solo único e exclusivo de Santa Maria está na origem deste fruto.






(c) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fotografias-de-Santa-Maria-Açores/144273512274564


----------



## AzoresPower (18 Jan 2015 às 13:30)

Garanto que quem comer uma meloa de Santa Maria não se vai arrepender...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2015 às 20:15)

Azor disse:


> Ribeira do Maloás - Ilha de Santa Maria



Que bela disjunção prismática basáltica! ( vai para a lista...)

E as meloas também! 

Continua a excelente recolha!


----------



## Azor (19 Jan 2015 às 23:49)

Seguem-se fotos da freguesia da Algarvia (ilha de S. Miguel)
Esta freguesia,  (a par da Bretanha, da Salga e Água Retorta) é uma das mais ventosas da ilha e incluída na lista das freguesias mais ventosas dos Açores.
Localiza-se a uma cota bastante elevada e encaixada no sopé do Pico da Vara (maior altitude da ilha e a segunda maior elevação do arquipélago).
Tem um micro clima específico que lhe dá o epíteto de ser bastante fria e ventosa, especialmente se os ventos sopram do quadrante NW/N/NE
O inverno aqui não é mesmo para brincadeira no que respeita à intensidade do vento. 
























































































(c) https://www.facebook.com/algarvia.nordeste?fref=ts


----------



## Azor (20 Jan 2015 às 00:03)

Fotos várias, ilha do Corvo.
Esta ilha devido à sua reduzida dimensão (a par com a ilha da Graciosa) não possui cursos de água corrente como as restantes do mesmo arquipélago. 













































































(c) https://www.facebook.com/kathy.rita...0201405468161834.1073741851.1328486049&type=3


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 00:19)

Azor disse:


> Seguem-se fotos da freguesia da Algarvia (ilha de S. Miguel)
> Esta freguesia, (a par da Bretanha, da Salga e Água Retorta) é uma das mais ventosas da ilha e incluída na lista das freguesias mais ventosas dos Açores.
> Localiza-se a uma cota bastante elevada e encaixada no sopé do Pico da Vara (maior altitude da ilha e a segunda maior elevação do arquipélago).
> Tem um micro clima específico que lhe dá o epíteto de ser bastante fria e ventosa, especialmente se os ventos sopram do quadrante NW/N/NE
> O inverno aqui não é mesmo para brincadeira no que respeita à intensidade do vento.



Ao ver estas poéticas imagens e o singelo casario na verdejante paisagem tirada de um livro de contos, diria que a Algarvia tem uma poesia açoriana exemplar.
Então não é também um poema aquela vaquinha a pastar na beira da estrada? Que elas sejam sempre assim felizes.  (off-topic: entre outras coisas não há melhor manteiga que a dos Açores)


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 00:26)

Azor disse:


> Fotos várias, ilha do Corvo.
> Esta ilha devido à sua reduzida dimensão (a par com a ilha da Graciosa) não possui cursos de água corrente como as restantes do mesmo arquipélago.



Esta ilha tem uma força telúrica inspiradora! Sente-se como um fim do mundo remoto, primevo. Assemelha-se nesse sentimento à Ilha da Páscoa. A caldeira é das mais belas!


----------

